# Shed Hunting



## BrandonMiller526

I don't have many cameras up right now, are you guys seeing that most of your bucks are still carrying or have many of them dropped, thinking of looking around for some tomorrow. Thanks for any input.


----------



## chrisrf815

I tried looking on Sunday. No sheds but i saw 4 bucks that still had their antlers. So i decided to stop the shed hunt. This was in cuyahoga county. Should be soon for them to shed i would think


----------



## Pike

Driving home last night, I saw 2 bucks that still had their racks. I am in Southwest Ohio.


----------



## Muddy

My best surviving buck lost 1 side on Friday night.


----------



## crappiedude

I saw 2 bucks tonight in Cincy and both were carrying.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Buddy of mine is a shed hunting fool. He has found several the last couple weeks but I have also seen a bunch of bucks still holding. It’s been my observation some will start loosing in late December yet some will hold till early April.


----------



## Fishon1546

I have been seeing both on My cameras so I am holding off a bit longer before I start shed Hunting


----------



## jmyers8

My son found this one this weekend rabbit huntin. He was tickled pink that I stepped over it and he found it by himself i didnt even know it was there. Needless to say hes been carrying it around showing everyone and has it on his dresser. I do believe it was real early this year or possibly from late last year.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walleye30

All the pix on my trail camera has all the bucks big and small still holding both sides the last 2 weeks. 6 different bucks.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Saw 6 bucks in a group at one of my spots yesterday. All 6 still had antlers.


----------



## MagicMarker

Most of our bucks on the farm still holding but did find a nice shed next to feeder


----------



## threeten

Found one at my feeder during muzzleloader season that was dropped between the Friday before and Monday of. 
This was noble county
Others on my camera were still holding them. Will check my cameras again in the next week or so.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Went out after work for a short hike found one


----------



## Saugeyefisher

jmyers8 said:


> My son found this one this weekend rabbit huntin. He was tickled pink that I stepped over it and he found it by himself i didnt even know it was there. Needless to say hes been carrying it around showing everyone and has it on his dresser. I do believe it was real early this year or possibly from late last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That's a good picture....


----------



## DLarrick

Buddy of mine found these today. SW Ohio.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

A *little* mass on that pair there DLarrick! I bet that was a big bodied deer pre-rut!


----------



## DLarrick

I agree fish. Would have been nice to see the whole package. 
That was also the first shed he has ever found. Been friends with him since I was a kid and finally got him into hunting last year. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

put in about 3.5 hours on Saturday 2/15 and a goose egg. On a promising spot I have permission to shed hunt but not actual hunt. Still a nice way to spend a Saturday in Feb


----------



## Muddy

Out of all the bucks that I have on camera routinely, only 1 has shed his antlers. Every other buck still has both antlers.


----------



## Shocker

Way too early to shed hunt... if you go out now all you’re doing is scaring the deer to the next section making them possibly drop antlers over there and you’ll never get a chance to find the sheds at all


----------



## Shocker

Yes you might find some now but you’ll be pushing more sheds still attached to heads out of your section than you’ll find


----------



## DLarrick

I know it's still early but I only have so many days to get out so if I have a chance I'll take the risk. 

With multiple properties, if I wait till "prime time" I wouldn't be able to cover nearly the amount of ground. And by that time I'll be wanting to be fishing. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

DLarrick said:


> I know it's still early but I only have so many days to get out so if I have a chance I'll take the risk.
> 
> With multiple properties, if I wait till "prime time" I wouldn't be able to cover nearly the amount of ground. And by that time I'll be wanting to be fishing.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Around my area (mostly woods+farm ground) they get chewed up in a hurry. I’ll probably look around this weekend while pulling stands.


----------



## jackal_727

No such thing as too early. Only too early to go busting into bedding areas and such. Stick to fields and other areas that you won't disturb them.


----------



## Burkcarp1

Found these today


----------



## DLarrick

Big ole spike 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

As of 20 min ago, still holding









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_727

miked913 said:


> As of 20 min ago, still holding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


County?


----------



## Shocker

Two bucks in that picture.. the second buck is right behind the obvious buck have to zoom into see it but both holding as of 5:58 tonight


----------



## Shocker

This morning at 6:07


----------



## Shocker

This morning at 6:32


----------



## miked913

jackal_727 said:


> County?


Cuyahoga

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman

I figure that bucks dropping antlers might work much the way morel season does. It will start in southern Ohio as that warms up earlier, and proceed to northern Ohio.


----------



## Shocker

I actually think the colder more brutal winter will make them drop quicker going from north south... but I also think food has a lot to do with it too.. I think big ag areas with plenty of food will keep the deer fatter and healthier and therefore keep their rack longer


----------



## Muddy

Increasing daylight (photoperiod) causes a drop in testosterone. The drop in testosterone causes calcium to be reabsorbed between the antler and pedicle. The antler falls off once the calcium is reabsorbed at the pedicle. Photoperiod triggers all of this. Factors such as herd density, sex ratios, nutrition, and body stress can influence the time of casting.


----------



## Shocker

Two half racks and one holding both sides as of 5:01


----------



## jackal_727

Found a set from last year. Buddy found a single three point while coyote hunting.


----------



## miked913

Still waiting....I try and track him down every day to see if he's still holding. We'll see maybe tomorrow...









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Still wearing them today, maybe tomorrow????









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

miked913 said:


> Still wearing them today, maybe tomorrow????
> View attachment 345029
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Is he always following a doe when you get pics?


----------



## garhtr

I saw a nice buck laying on
I-71 a.m. still had both sides even after impact. If he hadn't been in the left lane I would've tried to knock his antlers lose but they weren't "quite" big enough too die for.
Good luck and good hunting


----------



## miked913

bobk said:


> Is he always following a doe when you get pics?


There are 6 does and him that hang out. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## the weav

sounds like me


----------



## jackal_727

garhtr said:


> I saw a nice buck laying on
> I-71 a.m. still had both sides even after impact. If he hadn't been in the left lane I would've tried to knock his antlers lose but they weren't "quite" big enough too die for.
> Good luck and good hunting


Location?


----------



## garhtr

jackal_727 said:


> Location?


 North bound just south of Kings Island--- looked fresh and I'm almost out of venison but I was driving the wife's jeep, would've died loading it or later when I got home with it in Her vehicle


----------



## jackal_727

garhtr said:


> North bound just south of Kings Island--- looked fresh and I'm almost out of venison but I was driving the wife's jeep, would've died loading it or later when I got home with it in Her vehicle


Yeah you probably made the smart choice!


----------



## Shocker




----------



## Muddy

All of my older bucks are now bald. The younger bucks are still holding.


----------



## miked913

Still got them and I was able to confirm that it was later than this that he dropped last year's antlers so, the wait continues.....









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chillaxin1

Was wearing it Friday and we found Saturday morning. Couldn’t find the other one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shocker




----------



## miked913

This was over the last 2 weekends









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worldsbest1stmate

Dang that's a lot of bone!


----------



## 1more

miked913 said:


> This was over the last 2 weekends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Seems like you have a buck problem on your property!


----------



## Shocker

Couple more from last night and tonight


----------



## 1more

2 of those look like from last year?
Nice find!


----------



## Shocker

3 from last year... have never shed hunted that place before


----------



## miked913

Still holding tight!









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shocker




----------



## Shocker

View attachment 347043


----------



## dugworm

miked913 said:


> Still holding tight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk



Date of pic?


----------



## miked913

dugworm said:


> Date of pic?


2 min before i posted it on the 11th, took it with my phone.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## garshark

Found these on Sunday, nice 10 point


----------



## garshark

garshark said:


> Found these on Sunday, nice 10 point


----------



## jackal_727

No pictures ^


garshark said:


> Found these on Sunday, nice 10 point


----------



## garshark

jackal_727 said:


> No pictures ^


I hope it works now


----------



## jackal_727

garshark said:


> I hope it works now


They do! Nice find. Love the crab claws!


----------



## jackal_727

Found my first hanger today.


----------



## garshark

jackal_727 said:


> They do! Nice find. Love the crab claws!


Thank you I was out for a few hours today without any luck


----------



## Pale Rider

Cool find! Went out today and didnt find anything.


----------



## garshark

Saw a group of bucks this evening 3 were still carrying horns


----------



## fishingful

I found half of an 8 point in Geauga County last Wednesday. Saw a few half racks the week before. Never found one in Ohio before. I have looked a bunch. Found some in Georgia. Going back out next week. Walked main trails but no deer trails.


----------



## Junebug2320

The side of I90 in Rocky River small 6point still had both sides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Found the right side of a 6 point main frame buck several guys were hunting. Very high pressure area and the shed was 35 yards from a tree stand. Searched 2 hours hoping to get the left but no luck.

I can’t hunt here (mushroom and turkey no deer) but I know about this buck. Now I see why he is such a specimen- almost like a double beam. G-1 is 16 1/8!! His other side matches too. Not sure he’d make the book and he has a few stickers but he is the best 3x3 frame I’ve seen in a long time.


----------



## Kenlow1

Fish-what county are you in? Looks like trees are 1-2 weeks ahead of Trees in Stark Co. Buds are just now starting here.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Greene cty


----------



## Bullet Bob

chrisrf815 said:


> I tried looking on Sunday. No sheds but i saw 4 bucks that still had their antlers. So i decided to stop the shed hunt. This was in cuyahoga county. Should be soon for them to shed i would think


Sheds have been very difficult for me this year


----------



## Bullet Bob

Bullet Bob said:


> Sheds have been very difficult for me this year


Wow awful late in the year


----------

